# Coffee near the University of Leeds.



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

As above really. Is there anywhere decent within walking distance? My daughter has moved into a flat straight facing and I need to pick her up tomorrow and was thinking maybe to go for a coffee before heading home. There's a lot going on locally with a good craft beer scene, so I thought the same may hold true with coffee.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Episode 1 coffee isn't too far from there and is supposed to be fantastic. They use origin beans iirc - been on my list for a while but I hardly go to that side of Leeds.

My usual places - Laynes, Kapow will be a pain for you to get to in the car due to parking.

Another option, depending on which way you're going, is stop at North Star on the way out.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks and yes, I was looking for somewhere near her home because it's a bit of a nightmare to drive around the city centre and I've not been well recently so not really up for a massive hike.I'll look into North Star but would imagine the parking may be a problem though.

My daughter isn't much help. This is her second year in Leeds and she still doesn't really know her way round. The good and bad thing with Leeds Uni is it's so big it's almost self contained. Other than a few trips into town to clubs and the weekly shop at Aldi, she's never really left the campus, plus now she's out of her first year and has left the halls of residence, she's moved right over the road from the library, so she's even less reason to get out and about.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Episode one may be walking distance depending on which side of the uni she is staying on.

Parking won't be a problem at North Star - the road that loops around the royal armouries has a fair amount of free parking and doesn't get too busy on weekends as it's a little bit out of the city centre.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

If you decide on North star - park here


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

I'd say your best bet, especially if you are in the car is to go slightly away from town. If she's opposite the library a few min drive along Woodhouse Lane is 'Coffee on the Crescent' which is pretty good with easy parking. They rotate coffees but mainly use Echelon which is a one man outfit on the same estate as my work(brewery) about 5 mins from Coffee on the Crescent (we use Echelon coffee in our stouts and its about 80% of the coffee I buy now a days and I think its really good).

About 10mins further along the same road and you'd end up in Headingley where 'Fika' is really good, although a bit small with limited seating so maybe more of a risk!

North Star is a good shout to drop in on, they used to be in the unit opposite us and which was incredible when they did test roasts and had surplus coffee haha.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

chip_kara said:


> I'd say your best bet, especially if you are in the car is to go slightly away from town. If she's opposite the library a few min drive along Woodhouse Lane is 'Coffee on the Crescent' which is pretty good with easy parking. They rotate coffees but mainly use Echelon which is a one man outfit on the same estate as my work(brewery) about 5 mins from Coffee on the Crescent (we use Echelon coffee in our stouts and its about 80% of the coffee I buy now a days and I think its really good).
> 
> About 10mins further along the same road and you'd end up in Headingley where 'Fika' is really good, although a bit small with limited seating so maybe more of a risk!
> 
> North Star is a good shout to drop in on, they used to be in the unit opposite us and which was incredible when they did test roasts and had surplus coffee haha.


 Thanks for that. You don't work at Northern Monk do you?


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

cold war kid said:


> Thanks for that. You don't work at Northern Monk do you?


 I don't, Ridgeside Brew Co for me!


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

chip_kara said:


> I don't, Ridgeside Brew Co for me!


 Oh. I'll keep an eye out for them.

Northern England has really got a buzzing craft beer industry erupting at the moment. I can't think of anywhere else in the world that has so many micro breweries springing up.

I live in Bolton and there must be 6 or 7 within 5 miles of me and I know Leeds is a pretty exciting place for beers at the moment as well, although I'm only familiar with Northern Monk (excellent). I'll keep an eye out for Ridgeside. I'm staying over with the missus and my other daughter towards the end of the month for the Chemical Brothers gig, so may find somewhere to sample them then.


----------



## devenm96 (Mar 16, 2019)

Episode One is my go to after uni but I'd say Archive Coffee is truly worth a visit if you're here! The Slayer 3 group there blows everything else out of the water imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajc (Sep 18, 2019)

I recently discovered Shiloh coffee, in Mabgate Mills just the other side of town (LS9 7DZ). Nice little coffee shop with a limited but tasty lunch menu. Slowly working through some of their beans.


----------



## simpleusername (Apr 15, 2015)

Fez said:


> Episode 1 coffee isn't too far from there and is supposed to be fantastic. They use origin beans iirc - been on my list for a while but I hardly go to that side of Leeds.
> 
> My usual places - Laynes, Kapow will be a pain for you to get to in the car due to parking.
> 
> Another option, depending on which way you're going, is stop at North Star on the way out.


 Bottega in the Light ?


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

simpleusername said:


> Bottega in the Light ?


 I like them, but haven't had anything amazing.

Their branch that used to be on the top floor of Harvey nicks was amazing though!


----------



## simpleusername (Apr 15, 2015)

Fez said:


> I like them, but haven't had anything amazing.
> 
> Their branch that used to be on the top floor of Harvey nicks was amazing though!


 Has been up and down in the past year but due to high turnover of staff i think, but the Bond Court venue is back to being very good.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks again for the recommendations, we ended up going to Episode One and the pour over as very nice with friendly staff as well. I'm over again on Thursday, is there anywhere near Leeds Arena for good craft beer, preferably that's open late?


----------

